# Algae on eco but not on flourite



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello

I laid down 60 pounds of flourite and topped off 50 pouds of eco. Well some of it has mixed up, but what I find weird is that there is hair algae all over the eco and no algae on the parts thats more flourite. Is this just a weird coincedence or is their something to this? I wouldn't think that the algae would care what it grows on.

This is just an observation has anyone else noticed this

JAX


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've noticed that clado (thick patchy) algae likes to cling onto Eco Complete more so then Flourite. In fact, I've never noticed any attached to Flourite. I suspect it must be due to the finer grain size and texture of the Eco Complete trapping more debris and algae strands. 

Overall I think algae does care what it grows on. For example, some plants are prone to green spot algae (anubias) where the same plant won't get any hair algae growth. Also, Amazon swords tend to get that thick fuzz and black beard algae when conditions aren't right but none of the other plants in the same tank get afflicted by this syndrome.

-John N.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

yea thats the stuff. when i pick it out it brings all of the eco with it too


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmm, I would say my experiance was just the opposite. I haven't had any thread algae's stick to my eco complete (29G), but when it hit my flourite (20G) tank we ended up dragging alot of flourite out. The eco tank is currently algae free, but the flourite one has never fully cleared up, some minor bits just refuse to go away.

Jon


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I've had the same experience with EC. There are individual grains of Eco that are starting to look like mini Marimo Balls. When i pick those pieces up wit tweezers, usually a few smaller grains are pulled up because they're attached via the algae. I small (very small!) shot of H2O2 or Excel usually does the trick. It's still strange that in my shrimp tank, the only algae I have besides a little GDA/GSA (which I'm letting run its course) is these little tufts on the EC granules.


----------

